# Puppy stain need a small steam cleaner



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

In all the months that I have had Rosie--one year now--not one case of diarhea; but over the week end, I got up at 12:30 to go to the bathroom and noticed that Rosie was not in the bed with me. I called an she wouldn't come, so went to go downstairs and stepped in a wet spot. Stopped and turned on lights. She had pooed on her pad then dribbled some to the stairs and then let it all go. Horrible black runny stuff. Cleaned off my foot and went looking for her. she was downstairs on the footstool with her head hanging off. After seeing that she was alright for the moment, I took paper towels and vinager to get up the mess--litterally. I could not get the black out. It is not noticible to anyone but me, but I'm the one who counts. Anyway, I had to bath Rosie and keep reassuring her that mommy loved her and wasn't mad. After she was clean and dry, then she and Josie Wales decided to play. I didn't get back in bed till 2:30.

Anyway, I need a small steam cleaner for the spot. I have bought two Bissel Green Machines in years gone by and both quit working after about 3 uses. Other than that little flaw, they are perfect. My daughter has bought two also and had the same trouble. so am not going that route again. I have been seeing the Shark advertized and seen the info mercials but am hesitant to buy. Do any of you have any suggestions or reviews?

With my back, I can't use a heavy carpet cleaner. It has to be light.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> In all the months that I have had Rosie--one year now--not one case of diarhea; but over the week end, I got up at 12:30 to go to the bathroom and noticed that Rosie was not in the bed with me. I called an she wouldn't come, so went to go downstairs and stepped in a wet spot. Stopped and turned on lights. She had pooed on her pad then dribbled some to the stairs and then let it all go. Horrible black runny stuff. Cleaned off my foot and went looking for her. she was downstairs on the footstool with her head hanging off. After seeing that she was alright for the moment, I took paper towels and vinager to get up the mess--litterally. I could not get the black out. It is not noticible to anyone but me, but I'm the one who counts. Anyway, I had to bath Rosie and keep reassuring her that mommy loved her and wasn't mad. After she was clean and dry, then she and Josie Wales decided to play. I didn't get back in bed till 2:30.
> 
> Anyway, I need a small steam cleaner for the spot. I have bought two Bissel Green Machines in years gone by and both quit working after about 3 uses. Other than that little flaw, they are perfect. My daughter has bought two also and had the same trouble. so am not going that route again. I have been seeing the Shark advertized and seen the info mercials but am hesitant to buy. Do any of you have any suggestions or reviews?
> 
> With my back, I can't use a heavy carpet cleaner. It has to be light.


We had the same problem with it 
I'd love to know what others like/or dislike and why


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Really? I've had the little green machine for a few years now and love it, no problems at all. I never store it with water though, always dump it out after each use, if that could be why (?)

The oxy cleaner works well, too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't store water in it either


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I did that with my second one and it only lasted through two times. I read a review today on it and said that it was a major problem with the green machine. That review recommended the Hoover steam vac, Jr; but I couldn't find that one.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have four steam cleaners collected over the years they all still work. Right now my current small job favorite is the monster it is super light weight and usefull for tons of small jobs and cleaning windows. We have only carpet left in the living room it is wool been here since the hourse was built and in great shape (too bad) I have nice Indian carpets over it if it gets a stain I use the monster and put a white towel down with some weight on it the stain lifts into it. You can do the same with water however wool doesn't do well with water.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Lucile,

I have all wood floors but I have used spot shot on area rugs and it works great. I have never tried it for potty stains but it's worth a "shot".

http://www.spotshot.com/

I get it at Sam's Club. I used the aerosol.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What is the monster? Who sells it. And Marie I will definely get the spot shot. Thanks


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The Monster Macy's was selling it in California and online the Macys here is small. There was a long tv info thing. Sometimes Big Lots has this stuff (when it does the prices are great).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the SpotBot.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Which monster the mop and steam or the next higher priced one, or the canister?


----------

